# Look 585 Bike Porn Pics!!



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Just got her built up over the weekend, and got a quickie 30 minutes yesterday (my standard to make sure all is tight and adjusted before going out on a real ride).

Initial impressions - STIFF. I am coming off of a Merckx Team SC, and I thought that bike was stiff, not even close to this bike's acceleration abilities. There is no detectable BB flex, I could feel the frame sway on the Team SC. I'm 145-150 pounds, but a strong rider for reference. 

Ride qualities are racey for sure, you feel the road, but it "deadens" it, if that makes sense. It fits me very well, even having a slightly long inseam. I am on a size L frame, am 5' 11", but have a 34.25" inseam. I think I could lose the one spacer I have under the stem and it'd feel just as good, I'll wait until I have more than 11 miles on the bike though to determine fine tuning.

Final weight was 6969 grams (15.35 pounds), waiting to cut the seatpost though which will save a few more. I don't know if I have a real need to have the bike under 15 pounds, but I'm sure the weight-weenie in me will come out and cause me to spend 100+ dollars to do so. What killed me was the saddle I think, it was almost 180 grams, advertised MUCH lower than that. That is the weight shown in the pics too, cages, computer, pedals, etc. 

Hope to get many more miles on it, especially uphill.....  Enjoy!

10k

ps - yes, i ran out of black zip ties, so neon yellow it was. i had neon pink too, but i heard that yellow is faster than pink. also, yes, i'm still running 9 speed and have no immediate plans to "upgrade" to 10 speed. Also - thanks to the friendly staff at Look for taking care of my front fork/frame gap issue. I think this one has the same deal, but it's not quite as drastic, but better safe than sorry. Gave me some extra time to track down those cranks anyway.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*inseam/sizing on your bike*

i've got essentially the same inseam, maybe .25" longer, and am 6'1". I've got an XXL 585 Ultra on the way, and I got the XXL over the XL simply because of the seat tube length. are you sure you've got the right measurement for your inseam? It doesn't even look like you've got *that* much seatpost out of the frame.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

ethanweiss90 said:


> i've got essentially the same inseam, maybe .25" longer, and am 6'1". I've got an XXL 585 Ultra on the way, and I got the XXL over the XL simply because of the seat tube length. are you sure you've got the right measurement for your inseam? It doesn't even look like you've got *that* much seatpost out of the frame.


You have a 34.5" inseam and you are getting an XXL?!?!

Have you had a proper bike fit? I am 6'2" with a 35.4" inseam and I am getting a XL. This is with all the measurements taken from a Bioracer bike fit, and I will be on a 110mm stem.

I don't understand why you would buy a size based on the seat tube length... top tube length is much more important - seat height can easily be changed but if you end up with a really short stem the bike will handle like crap. Also do you know that the head tube is 43mm larger from L to XXL?


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*585 fitting*

starting with basics: the XL is 570mm square--top tube and seat tube. XXL is 590mm square. 

I'm on a specialized 58cm E5 now, with an effective TT of 580mm. Going to an XL Look would mean going down to a 570mm top tube. I'm already running a 125mm stem, and I am still (potentially) growing. Were I 18, not 16, I would surely have gone for the XL, but it would be horrible to find myself needing another new frame in a year or two. I rode an XL and found I would definitely be able to work that, but again, the danger of more growth...


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Yes, my inseam is 34.25", I've measured it numerous times with different rulers to be sure over the years. The saddle is probably not at full-optimal length in the pictures, I took them BEFORE the test ride.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

ethanweiss90 said:


> starting with basics: the XL is 570mm square--top tube and seat tube. XXL is 590mm square.
> 
> I'm on a specialized 58cm E5 now, with an effective TT of 580mm. Going to an XL Look would mean going down to a 570mm top tube. I'm already running a 125mm stem, and I am still (potentially) growing. Were I 18, not 16, I would surely have gone for the XL, but it would be horrible to find myself needing another new frame in a year or two. I rode an XL and found I would definitely be able to work that, but again, the danger of more growth...


I guess you must have long arms because I will be running with a 570mm TT and 110mm stem. I think it would be a good idea for you to get a bike fit so you can determine an ideal position and take the guess work out of it... the most important thing is to have a bike that fits you right now, because if you don't end up growing any more then you will never have a good position on the bike which would be worse than having the right position and growing out of it.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, i rode the XL, and it probably would have been a perfect fit; at that moment. When the bike comes, we'll replicate the set up i'm currently on as best as possible. if worst came to worst, after minimally building a bike, and without significant riding, if the fit was bad, we could send it back. worst case scenario.

geez, you've put all these doubtful thoughts into my head!


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

*Very nice!*

CONGRATULATIONS!! Looks very nice.

I also just finish mine. This will be my climbing rig. I'll ride it on a long ride from time to time though. You're rigth about the stiffeness, very stiff. I have a Colnago C50 for long distance and you can tell the difference between the two. The 585 is very responsive. The C50 is a comfortable ride on a long distance.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice bikes guys! Now about those pedals...:frown2: 

*[email protected]*


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

I am using Time RXS's, ti model on my bling bling, the standard model on my rain bike. The ti ones creak like an old lady's knees, if they don't stop, I'm going back to Look's, I promise......


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Strange, my Time RXS regular and Ti do not creak what so ever.
Make sure the body is screwed tightly onto the bearing/nut.


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Body screwed onto the nut? What turns on the pedal exactly that would let me attempt to fix this issue? I've been going nuts with them lately, it comes and goes, but it is def. the pedals.......


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

10kman said:


> Body screwed onto the nut? What turns on the pedal exactly that would let me attempt to fix this issue? I've been going nuts with them lately, it comes and goes, but it is def. the pedals.......



Hmmm...sounds like a shiny new pair of _Look Keo Ti/Carbons_ would solve the problem!:idea:  

*[email protected]*


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

*I bet they would!*

Have any sitting around for me to "test"?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Nothing just yet, but I'll keep you in mind.:thumbsup: 

In the meantime, check your PM's. A new pair of pedals may be in your not so distant future.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

10kman said:


> Body screwed onto the nut? What turns on the pedal exactly that would let me attempt to fix this issue? I've been going nuts with them lately, it comes and goes, but it is def. the pedals.......


If you look at the pedal, the spindle and bearing are captured by a shell/nut. That nut screws onto the pedal body. The nut is silver and has ~4 notches on it where a special wrench would be used to turn/tighten it down to the body.
If this losens from the body, the pedal, and your shoe, will depart from the spindle. When i bought my pedals, I unscrewed this nut, cleaned the threads, and put loctite on it, and tightened it down to the pedal body.

Seperately, you may feel the noise comes from the pedal, and you may be right, but don't count that as a fact until you know it to be a fact. Noises on bikes are tough enough to pinpoint without letting our assumptions lead us astray. You're likely correct. I'm just speaking from my own experience.

The other aspect of the Time pedals is that the are a PITA to get into. I came from SPD-SL, and these suck compared to those. Lighter and lower profile, yes, but suck.


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

*Time recall*

There's a thread on Weight Weenies that states Time has recalled the RSX models from 2004 to 2006.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

http://www.performancebike.com/help/pdf_files/poster.pdf

recall due to nut losening. Thanks.


----------



## sweet frames (Oct 5, 2006)

NorCalBiker said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! Looks very nice.
> 
> I also just finish mine. This will be my climbing rig. I'll ride it on a long ride from time to time though. You're rigth about the stiffeness, very stiff. I have a Colnago C50 for long distance and you can tell the difference between the two. The 585 is very responsive. The C50 is a comfortable ride on a long distance.


Norcal,
Can you tell us more about differences between C50 and 585.
You say long distance, C50 more comfortable. Now long a ride is that ? Small, medium, or large difference in comfort. could it be that you fit the Colnago better ?


----------



## sweet frames (Oct 5, 2006)

10K MAN
For the following, can you tell me which equipment you selected and why, because I can't tell from your picture :
Seatpost ?
Wheelset ?
Cycle computer ?


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

*Parts.....*

The seatpost is a Winwood Nico carbon post. Got it for the price, I was scouring ebay and figured what the heck, it's a seatpost. 200 grams uncut, not too bad, and zero setback, hard to find these days for the price I paid.

Wheelset is custom built by myself, Speedcific Hubs (28h), dt revolution spokes all the way around, radial front, 3x rear, alloy nips, and DT RR1.1 rims or whatever their abbreviation is for them. I build all of my wheels, they cost me next to nothing, I had the hubs sitting around, and the parts were maybe 165 bucks. 1550 grams too, with tape, beat that for the price.

Computer is a Cateye Enduro 2, had it for so many miles I can't remember. Never dies, rain, snow, wind, heat, sweat from a trainer, it laughs at me if I try to break it.


----------

